# Hi there!



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi everyone, my name is Sophia. I actually just came across this website by way of a goldfish forum. Kind of ironic, i guess. Anyhoo, My mother and I breed and show persians and himalayans. I thought I eould just pop in to say hello. 

p.s. sorry about the signature. I'm working on making it smaller.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there welcome to the forums


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a pretty cat!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard Sophia. That is a very pretty cat in your sig


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Sophia!


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

aww.. thanks everyone!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! I already saw your post in the "meet my kitty" section. You certainly have some stunning persians!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes, welcome!!!! 

I love your Gray Persian-- very adorable----


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Vanilla and Jackie!

Jackie, actually Blue is my first show cat that is in my name. He is a Blue Tabby persian. I was just at a show two weeks ago where he placed in 5 out of 6 finals.....


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the correction on the terminology for color

Congrats on the placements--- very cute!!!!!!


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

oh i didn't mean to correct you, sorry. I was giving Blue's stats. Thanks!


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

soph0127 said:


> oh i didn't mean to correct you, sorry. I was giving Blue's stats. Thanks!


NO I was THANKING YOU--- I am still learning-----


----------



## soph0127 (Mar 6, 2005)

oh ok  What ever I can do to help. :wink:


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Welcome! What a stunning cat!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Blue is a beauty! Welcome to both of you.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum. I know you have alot to share! Blue is beautiful


----------

